
Ask HN: What CMS are you using? - tomw1808
Hi HN.<p>I know many of you probably use static site generators. Question for me to those who use a CMS:<p>* What&#x27;s the name (link)?<p>* Would you recommend it?<p>* Why yes, why no?<p>:)
======
brianmurphy
It really depends on your purpose and how technical your content authors will
be.

If you need a CMS that non-tech people can handle, WordPress still does a
decent job of that. The plugin ecosystem of wordpress is ginormous. Page
builder themes like Divi or BeaverBuilder get you a decent looking site.

There is definitely a "wordpress way" of developing a theme and plugins but
there are literally thousands of people doing it every day. Stay on top of
updates and security isn't much of a problem.

------
tyler-morrison
I’m in love with Craft CMS ([https://craftcms.com/](https://craftcms.com/)).

I would highly recommend it. A lot of the big CMS developers like WordPress
have certain conventions that you have to follow. If you need something
outside of that "box" you really have to tie yourself in knots to get
something custom.

Craft, on the other hand, leaves most of the structural design up to the
developer. It also has a slick, built-in, live preview feature and easy
localization.

Last but not least, they have a plugin that easily outputs your content as a
RESTful API if you want to do a more modern JS front-end.

For small sites, the license is 100% free and then there's a nominal fee for
larger sites.

------
bhdzllr
Hello,

I recently used Kirby for the first time.

* Kirby ([http://getkirby.com](http://getkirby.com))

* I recommend it

* It is lightweight (no database) and very flexible at the same time. What I really like are "blueprints" which are used to define input fields for page templates. Another nice thing are controllers for templates and hooks (e. g. after saving a page). It costs something but I think it is not expensive.

------
rafark
Wordpress due to its market share.

